

New Look, New Apps at Hall.com - bretthellman
http://blog.hall.com/post/13161047623/new-look-new-apps-at-hall-com

======
thomask
Congrats Brett! I hope you also write a blog post about your amazing pivot
from a b2b company to hall.com (awesome domain, btw).

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks Thomas, if people want to hear about the pivot, I'm ready to write a
post. Let me know!

~~~
bartman
Please do!

------
ethank
It's really nice to see online community evolving out of threaded discussion
boards. The paradigm from Invision et al seems so stale lately.

That being said, I wish all these great new tools and systems had a white
label option.

------
bretthardin
The collaboration features are a great idea. Looking forward to using them.
Thanks for the tools.

~~~
ronadams
Thanks Brett Hardin (I'm a co-founder). Would love to hear what other types of
productivity tools you would imagine us having.....

------
bretthellman
We'd appreciate feedback on the apps. What do you think of our two new apps
To-Dos & Notepad?

------
bastian
Congrats on that domain name!

~~~
bretthellman
Thanks bastian, we have a blog post coming in a few days talking about how we
made that happen.

